# What features make a Hav a Hav?



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a friend who, upon the death of her Yorkie, got a sweet little black and brown Havanese puppy. She took her to her long time groomer who cut the puppy's hair short all over (explained there were lots of mats) trimmed the tail way down, clipped all ear hair off so the ears were very short and cut away the beard. The Hav now looks like a Yorkie. Another friend has a Hav with curly hair whose puppy cut makes him look like a poodle. As I'm doing the grooming myself at least through the winter months when I thought it would be fun to at least see Lucky with grown out cut, I keep wondering, "What needs to be maintained to keep my Hav looking like a Hav? (Since he's 24 pounds now, no one can he believe he's a Hav anyways. "You're kidding! My friend has a Hav who is only 8 pounds." Or, "I thought maybe a Havanese but not that size." His tail is wonderful but now is so long it sweeps the floor on those rare occasions when it is not up and fanning out black and white stripes. Should I trim it (did when he was little). His ears were short but now are getting longer than his face and that seems pretty Havaneesh and is adorable too. What do you groomers think - are there certain landmarks in grooming that should be preserved to keep a Havanese looking like a Havanese? thanks if you read this far.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm interested in reading the replies, but am anxious because Dana and I keep Gibbs hair on the shorter side. We aren't willing to take the time for the daily grooming to keep it from matting. Before we made our final decision on the Havanese as our dog, we asked the breeder if it was offensive to keep their hair short.

His reply:

"Not to the dog"


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

I think a puppy cut with a Havanese face (long ears, beard) and tail looks great. When I get Hobbes cut like that he still looks like a Hav to me. When I take him to the groomer and they have someone different do it and they do a Bichon-esque head cut or cut off too much beard I don't like it as much. In my avatar everything is shaved because that was the haircut needed after the rescue.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I trim the hair on top of Leo's head so I can see his eyes. He didn't like ponytails and I hate not be able to see his eyes so that's what gets trimmed. I like long ears and beard and tail and fluffy legs even when the body is clipped shorter.


----------

